# low fps trotz "gutem" pc?



## shyyNe (24. März 2011)

Moin Leute ! 

Also ich fackel nicht lange und komm mal zum Punkt.

Ich habe mir vor ca. 1 Monat einen neuen Pc zugelegt mit folgendem Inhalt:
Grafikkarte: nVidia Geforce 460 GTX 
Mainboard: ASRock 890FX Deluxe 4
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB DDR3 RAM
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T (6x3.2 GHz)
550W Netzteil
Betreibssystem: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit

Mein Problem ist nun das seit ca. 1 Woche dauerhaft Niedreige fps habe (ca. 20) 
Hab so ziemlich alles ausprobiert. Grafiktreiber neuinstalliert, ältere Grafiktreiber probiert, alle im Hintergrund laufenden Programme geschlossen, Defragmentiert und Grafik runter und es nützt alles nichts.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen (:

PS: Falls es bereits ein Thread dazu gibt, sry das ich ihn übersehen habe 

Mfg


----------



## Arosk (24. März 2011)

Und um welches Spiel handelt es sich?


----------



## shyyNe (24. März 2011)

Um genau zu sein alles!
WoW : 10 fps wenn ich glück hab :/
weitere Spiele z.b Counterstrike sind es aber auch nicht mehr
HILFE!


----------



## muehe (24. März 2011)

hört sich nach CPU an meinst du CS:Source ?


----------



## shyyNe (24. März 2011)

ja aber hautpsächlich stört es mich bei wow.
weil ich egal wo ich rumlaufe es ruckelt bzw stottert wegen den low fps.
Wenn ich ruhig stehe komm ich wieder auf normal 45 fps
sonst bei 20 wenn nich sogar auf 10-5


----------



## Allexiella (24. März 2011)

Hallo,

evtl. Festplatte zu langsam? Hatte das Problem bei mir. 

Ansonsten auch keine Idee.


----------



## Konov (24. März 2011)

Addons von WoW alle ausgeschaltet?
In anderen Auflösungen probiert?
Alle Grafikeinstellungen an / aus ausprobiert?
Andere Spiele ausprobiert ausser CS:S und WoW?
Virus oder Trojaner aufm PC?
Temperaturen von CPU und Graka überprüft?

Mehr fällt mir erstmal nicht ein.


----------



## shyyNe (24. März 2011)

Festplatte zu langsam glaub ich eher nicht^^
Addons alle aus, Grafik technisch alles ausprobiert
Belüftung müsste in Ordnung sein ( 3 x 12cm durchmesser )
Virus Und/oder Trojaner auch nicht

Besteht die Möglichkeit das es was hilft wenn ich Windows neu auflege ?


----------



## muehe (24. März 2011)

shyyNe schrieb:


> ja aber hautpsächlich stört es mich bei wow.
> weil ich egal wo ich rumlaufe es ruckelt bzw stottert wegen den low fps.
> Wenn ich ruhig stehe komm ich wieder auf normal 45 fps
> sonst bei 20 wenn nich sogar auf 10-5



da is eindeutig zu wenig 

bei WoW würd ich jetzt sagen Addons kontrollieren auf Aktualität bzw. mal ausschalten aber da es auch bei CS auftritt :/

während des Spielens mal CPU Rightmark auf Monitoring laufen lassen http://cpu.rightmark...ock_235_bin.exe

http://www.flipfire....ad/rtcore64.zip ziehen entpacken und mit der im Programmordner von RMClock (normalerweise auf C: Programme(x86)) ersetzen


----------



## Malt (24. März 2011)

interne grafikkarte? ausschalten
soundtreiber mal neu installieren , hört sich doof an - kann aber u.U. helfen 

watt anneres fällt mir grad auch nicht ein .. *weiternachdenk*

[e] 

mainboardtreiber druff? ... hmmm

[ee]

verträgt sich dein RAM mit den mainboard? *herstellerliste ansehen*


----------



## shyyNe (25. März 2011)

So das Problem it jz gelöst 
Danke für eure vielen Ideen (:

Und wie auch immer es lag tatsächlich am Soundtreiber xDD wieso weiß ich nicht & blebt mir wohl auch für immer ein Rätsel 

Troztdem Vielen Dank !


----------



## Malt (25. März 2011)

gern geschehen


----------

